
Ask HN: Open source intent detection - mrg3_2013
I am trying to learn building a Q&amp;A and chatbots. Appreciate pointers towards tools (preferable open sourced tools0  that you know or have used. Looking to be able to do intent detection, train with my own data.
======
sankarn
Check out Rasa NLU

~~~
mrg3_2013
Ok. Thanks

